# Neuer Spiele-Computer für ca. 800 Euro



## GWBasti (11. Oktober 2014)

*Neuer Spiele-Computer für ca. 800 Euro*

Guten Tag,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiele-Computer für ca. 800 Euro (ohne Monitor und ggf zusätzlich benötigten Kabel). Hierbei wollte ich euch fragen, ob ihr mir bitte eure Meinung zu der folgenden Zusammenstellung und bei Bedarf Verbesserungsvorschläge geben könntet. Ich spiele vor allem Strategiespiele wie Civilisation, Starcraft 2, zukünftig Civ AfterEarth sowie gelegentlich Rollenspiele wie Gothic, Witcher usw. Hierbei sollte also der Witcher 3 auch vernünftig laufen. Weiterhin sollten auch zukünftige Titel auf dem PC laufen. 

Zusammenstelluung der PC-Komponenten:

Intel Core i5-4590 4x3.30 GHz 1150 Box Haswell | Sockel 1150 | Intel | CPU / Prozessor | Hardware | hoh.de
Alpenföhn Brocken ECO | EKL Alpenföhn | Sockel 1155 & 1156 | CPU-Kühler | Kühlung & Lüftung | Hardware | hoh.de
ASUS H97-PLUS H97 Sockel 1150 ATX DDR3 | ASUS | Sockel 1150 | Intel | Mainboards | Hardware | hoh.de
Crucial 8GB KIT PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 Ballistix Sport XT XMP 2x4GB | Crucial | Hersteller | 1600 - 2000 | DDR3 | Desktop | Arbeitsspeicher | Hardware | hoh.de
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB 3,5'' Sata 6Gb/s 7200rpm 64MB | Seagate | nach Hersteller | S-ATA | 8,9 cm (3,5") | Interne HDD | Festplatten | Hardware | hoh.de
LG GH24NS95 DVD Brenner 24x SATA schwarz bulk | LG | S-ATA | DVD Brenner | Laufwerke & Zubehör | Hardware | hoh.de
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W 80+ Bronze | 500-700 Watt | Nach Leistung | Netzteile | Hardware | hoh.de
Powercolor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo 3GB GDDR5 | PowerColor | Radeon R9 Serie | AMD/ATI | Grafikkarten | Hardware | hoh.de

+ SSD von Amazon
OCZ VTX460-25SAT3-120G interne SSD 120GB 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Alternativ wollte ich fragen, ob für diese Komponenten auch ein 430 Watt-Netzteil ausreicht oder nicht.

Be Quiet Pure Power L8-CM 430 Watt PC-Netzteil 430 W ATX, BEQUIET versandkostenfrei | digitalo

Weiterhin habe ich ein paar Gehäuse heraus gesucht, wobei ich nicht weiß, ob diese für die oben genannten Komponenten ausreichend sind

Midi-Tower PC-Gehäuse Thermaltake VM30001W2Z | Thermaltake | nach Hersteller | Computergehäuse | Gehäuse | Hardware | hoh.de
Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite KKN5 pure black 2x USB eSATA | Gehäuse | Cooler Master | nach Hersteller | Computergehäuse | Gehäuse | Hardware | hoh.de

Das Design der Gehäuse ist an sich unrelevant. Hierbei weiß ich nicht ob ein Gehäuse mit bereits 2 Lüftern notwendig ist oder ob ich bei Gehäusen mit einem Lüfter neben dem oben genannten noch einen weiteren zusätzlichen Lüfter benötige.

Da bei den Lieferumfängen nicht zwingend etwas bezüglich der Kabel ect. steht wollte ich weiterhin fragen, welche Kabel ich zusätzlich für die Inbetriebnahme erwerben muss.

Zusätzlich würde ich mir evntl den Monitor ASUS VS248H (24") LED-Monitor FullHD (250cd/m2, 2ms, HDMI, Schwarz) kaufen.

ASUS VS248H (24") LED-Monitor FullHD (250cd/m2, 2ms, HDMI, Schwarz) | 58-64 cm (23"-25") | Monitore | Hardware | hoh.de

Zusammenfassend sind derzeit folgende Komponenten geplant

Intel Core i5-4590 4x3.30 GHz 1150 Box Haswell
Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
ASUS H97-PLUS H97 Sockel 1150 ATX DDR3
Crucial 8GB KIT PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 Ballistix Sport XT XMP 2x4GBCrucial 8GB KIT PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 Ballistix Sport XT XMP 2x4GB
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB 3,5'' Sata 6Gb/s 7200rpm 64MB
LG GH24NS95 DVD Brenner 24x SATA schwarz bulk
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W 80+ Bronze
Powercolor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo 3GB GDDR5
OCZ VTX460-25SAT3-120G interne SSD 120GB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), MLC, SATA III) schwarz

+ Gehäuse 

Vielen Dank schon einmal für die Zeit und Mühe die ihr für den Support der User investiert.

Viele Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (11. Oktober 2014)

Sieht schonmal ganz gut aus. Wenn du die Crucial MX100 128GB 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s MLC 16nm 7mm nimmst, kannst du die auch bei Home of Hardware mitbestellen. Als Gehäuse würde ich das Cooltek Antiphon Midi Tower ATX schwarz empfehlen. Bei den Lüftern reichen zwei Stück dicke aus. Bei Mainboard und RAM tun es auch die etwas günstigeren Modelle ASRock H97 Pro4 H97 Sockel 1150 ATX DDR3 und Crucial 8GB KIT PC3-12800 DDR3-1600 CL9 Ballistix Sport


----------



## GWBasti (11. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Bei dem von dir vorgeschlagenen Gehäuse sind lt. Hersteller bereits 3 Lüfter vorhanden. Hierbei wollte ich dann fragen, ob ein zusätzlicher Lüfter wie Eingangs vorgesehen, überhaupt noch notwendig ist.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (11. Oktober 2014)

GWBasti schrieb:


> Hierbei wollte ich dann fragen, ob ein zusätzlicher Lüfter wie Eingangs vorgesehen, überhaupt noch notwendig ist.


Nein, die vorinstallierten Lüfter sind da mehr als ausreichend. Dadurch, dass du die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard verlegen kannst, wird der Luftstrom auch durch die kaum gestört. Da musst du keine zusätzlichen Lüfter mehr kaufen.


----------



## GWBasti (11. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass wahrscheinlich noch eine Netzwerkkarte fehlt. Lankabel sollte bereits verfügbar sein. Bevorzugt wäre eine Karte mit W-Lan (falls überhaupt sinnvoll)

Hierbei habe ich aber keine Vorstellung davon, was ich benötige. Online Spiele sollten natürlich vernünftig funktionieren und ein flüssiges kopieren zwischen den Laptops und den PC ermöglichen. Der aktuellste Laptop hat ein WLAN-Modul (802.11 a/g/n).  (aspire V5-552)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2014)

Jedes Mainboard hat seit zig Jahren LAN onboard, da brauchst Du keine extra Karte für, außer für WLAN, aber ich würde vor allem bei Onlinegames da immer Kabel bevorzugen, wenn es vor Ort möglich ist.

Als SSD hat die "kleine" Crucial mit 128GB sehr schlechte Schreibwerte - da gibt es deutlich schnellere, zB die ADATA SP900, die auch ähnlich viel kostet.


Die Gehäuse haben beide nur USB2.0 - ich würde da lieber eines mit 3.0 nehmen, zB Sharkoon T28 gr oder Corsair Graphite Series 230T schwarz (CC-9011036-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Cooler Master K282 mit Sichtfenster (RC-K282-KWN1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## GWBasti (12. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Anmerkungen.

Mein PC würde derzeit folgendermaßen aussehen:

Grafikkarte
XFX Radeon R9 280X Black Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (R9-280X-TDBD)
oder
PowerColor Radeon R9 280X TurboDuo OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AXR9 280X 3GBD5-T2DHE/OC)
ca. 210 Eur

Prozessor:

Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590)
ca. 170 Euro

DVD-Brenner:

LG GH24NS95 DVD Brenner 24x SATA schwarz bulk | LG | S-ATA | DVD Brenner | Laufwerke & Zubehör | Hardware | hoh.de
ca. 15 Euro

Netzteil:

be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223)
ca. 55 Euro

Festplatte:

Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
ca. 50 Euro


Monitor:

ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C)
ca. 145 Euro

Mainboard:

ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)
ca. 75 Euro

Ram:

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)
ca. 65 Euro

Gehäuse:

Sharkoon T9 Value blau mit Sichtfenster
ca. 55 Euro

SSD-Speicherkarte:

ADATA Premier Pro SP900 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-128GM-C)
ca. 60 Euro

Ich würde derzeit  bei Amazon (keine Versandgebühren), Mindfactory(8 Euro Versand) und HoH kaufen (7 Euro Versand).
Demnach komme ich preislich auf ca. 915 Eur (aufgerundet) kommen. Mein Budget inklusive Monitor würde 1.000 Euro betragen. Hierbei wollte ich fragen, ob ich etwas vergessen habe oder ob es sinnvoll wäre ggf. noch den Prozessor oder die Graka tauschen.

PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE)

bzw.

Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)

Generell wollte ich nochmals fragen, ob noch ein Kühler für den Prozessor notwendig ist oder ob dieser inkludierte Kühler ausreicht.

Vielen Dank.

Edit: Macht eine SSD bei einem Spiele-PC überhaupt viel Sinn?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2014)

Also, ich würde eher den Xeon nehmen als die R9 290, denn der Xeon wäre eine solide Grundlage für einige Jahre, und einfach mal ne neue Grafikkarte einbauen kannst du ja immer. Der Xeon kann halt wie eine 8Kern-CPU arbeiten, und es KANN sein, dass das in 2-3 Jahren ein Vorteil ist, wenn vlt dann mehr und mehr Games auch mehr als 4 Kerne richtig unterstützen, was derzeit noch nicht der Fall ist. Aber mit Pech kann es sein, dass erst in 5-6 Jahren der Fall ist, und DANN brauchst Du vlt trotz des Xeons eine neue CPU  

Kühler: der Box reicht natürlich aus, aber einer für 15-25€ macht den PC halt dann vor allem bei Last leiser. Zb Alpenföhn Sella, Arctic Freezer 13 Co..   

Ansonsten passt alles gut. Als Grafikarte ist vlt auch die GTZX 770 Phantom mit 4GB interessant, die grad bei 2-3 Shops für 230€ zu haben ist Gainward GeForce GTX 770 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (296


----------



## GWBasti (12. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Ich werde wohl den Xeon nehmen.

Durch die von dir vorgeschlagene Grafikkarte haben sich bei mir jedoch erneut Fragezeichen aufgetan

die XFX Radeon R9 280X BLACK EDITION DD (R9-280X-TDBD) - Daten- und Preisvergleich weißt im Bereich Rechenleistung bessere Werte als die GAINWARD GeForce GTX 770 Phantom 4GB (426018336-296 - Daten- und Preisvergleich auf. Diese wiederum hat einen höheren Grafikspeichertakt. Welche Grafikkarte ist nun leistungsstärker? Welcher dieser beiden Werte ist letzten Endes für die Leistung ausschlaggebend.

Vielen Dank


----------



## iPol0nski (12. Oktober 2014)

Das ist schwer zu sagen, denn das sind beides sehr gute Grafikkarten! Bei der Nvidia hast du noch die Vorteile das du Physx hast (was nur bei manchen Spielen Vorteile bringt)


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2014)

GWBasti schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
> 
> Ich werde wohl den Xeon nehmen.
> 
> ...


 NIE einfach nur die technischen Daten nehmen! Das ist so, als würdest Du nen LKW, ein Motorrad und ein Auto nur anhand der PS bewerten    GANZ grob sind zwar vor allem die Shadereinheiten und die GFlops ein guter Anhaltspunkt, aber da gibt es zu viele andere Faktoren. Es ist nur so, dass anhand etlicher Tests seit Release beider Karten sich gezeigt hat, dass die im Durchschnitt auch etwa gleichstark sind - es kann da immer mal je nach Spiel anders sein, also vielleicht ist die Nvidia in Battlefield 3 15% schneller, dafür ist die AMD in Crysis 3 auch 15% schneller oder umgekehrt. Aber im Schnitt tun sich beide Karte nix.


----------



## GWBasti (12. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Abschließend werde ich folgenden PC Zusammenstellen

Grafikkarte
GAINWARD GeForce GTX 770 Phantom 4GB (426018336-296 - Daten- und Preisvergleich

Prozessor:
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3)

Netzteil:
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223)

Festplatte:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)

Monitor:
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C)

Mainboard:
ASRock H97 Pro4 (90-MXGUH0-A0UAYZ)

Ram:
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00)

Gehäuse:
Sharkoon T9 Value blau mit Sichtfenster

SSD-Speicherkarte:
ADATA Premier Pro SP900 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ASP900S3-128GM-C)

DVD-Brenner:
LG Electronics GH24NS DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk

Ich denke damit konnte ich dank eurer Hilfe einen guten PC zusammenstellen. (Preis ohne Monitor ca. 825 Euro)


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2014)

Jo, sieht gut aus


----------

